# i need help RE; cages



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

i know i need a big cage for dave so i bought a 3 tier on off ebay, but i dont like it and i dont think dave likes it either  its got wire ladders and they arent safe, he could easily fall from the top shelf! and its not big enough for him to really do much or turn around on the shelves 
soooooo i need suggestions for a BIGGER, better cage please  thanks in advance


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Hamster Heaven & Cambridge cages are good, you could probably find a cheaper one on ebay!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> i know i need a big cage for dave so i bought a 3 tier on off ebay, but i dont like it and i dont think dave likes it either  its got wire ladders and they arent safe, he could easily fall from the top shelf! and its not big enough for him to really do much or turn around on the shelves
> soooooo i need suggestions for a BIGGER, better cage please  thanks in advance


What cage is it?
Do you have any pics??? 
I love savic cambridge, hamster heaven, imac fantasy, freddy 2 rat cage


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

im scouring ebay now lol i quite like the ones with plastic sides and i like the hamster heaven too  here is the cage i bought off ebay 











srhdufe said:


> What cage is it?
> Do you have any pics???
> I love savic cambridge, hamster heaven, imac fantasy, freddy 2 rat cage


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

is the imac big enough for a syrian ? dave is quite big!



srhdufe said:


> I love savic cambridge, hamster heaven, imac fantasy, freddy 2 rat cage


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh no that cage is too small..
The wire shelves hurt their feet and can cause bumblefoot.

Yes, i have a double imac and it is plenty big enough.. plus you can extend them as and when you need to


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks hun i will have a look for them too, i also really like hamster cage jack 2 !! really big !!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey,

I have a hamster heaven for my Syrian hamster and she loves it!!!!!

here is the set up;










I would recommend this cage, its vry spacious has lots to keep the hamster interested and in my opinion is affordable 

I have the savic cambridge for my chinese dwarf, again a brillinat cage!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

i know i love those too - just dont have a spare £65 right now 



Agility Springer said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have a hamster heaven for my Syrian hamster and she loves it!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> i know i love those too - just dont have a spare £65 right now


Have you tried Ebay? they often retail cheaper their or try pre-loved? its worth a go  you dont need one of these pricey cages to get a decent one, if you search long enough you might find a bargain, there are lots of old cages that can be modified with toys, extra shelves etc  good luck with your search!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

yep im on ebay now searching for something - found a few heavens but most wont post 



Agility Springer said:


> Have you tried Ebay? they often retail cheaper their or try pre-loved? its worth a go  you dont need one of these pricey cages to get a decent one, if you search long enough you might find a bargain, there are lots of old cages that can be modified with toys, extra shelves etc  good luck with your search!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> i know i need a big cage for dave so i bought a 3 tier on off ebay, but i dont like it and i dont think dave likes it either  its got wire ladders and they arent safe, he could easily fall from the top shelf! and its not big enough for him to really do much or turn around on the shelves
> soooooo i need suggestions for a BIGGER, better cage please  thanks in advance


I would keep him in the rotastak for now if it was me - it's better for him than that cage. Our Syrian had a creepy castle rotastak when she was little and she was absolutely fine in it. She's in a hamster heaven now.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

hes in his bin cage atm i think hes happy in there  just have to save up and buy him something in a week or two  thx for all you're help guys 



Jazzy said:


> I would keep him in the rotastak for now if it was me - it's better for him than that cage. Our Syrian had a creepy castle rotastak when she was little and she was absolutely fine in it. She's in a hamster heaven now.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that cage, it really does look poor  I like the IMAC Fantasy and the Cambridge, always loads of Cambridge cages on ebay. Usualy they will post.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

i can never tell which ones are cambridges ut:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> i can never tell which ones are cambridges ut:


This is a cambridge


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> i can never tell which ones are cambridges ut:


Cambridge


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> This is a cambridge


hahaha you posted at the same time as me


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hahaha you posted at the same time as me


Great minds and all


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm going to have a look for some Cambridges on ebay with postage...

ETA -

20hrs left - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hamster-Cage_...mals?hash=item4a9a667fb9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ok thanks guys off to search again lol xx


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

cambridge ?

HAMSTER,GERBIL,MOUSE OR GUINEA PIG CAGE(GOOD COND) on eBay (end time 11-Sep-09 19:04:11 BST)


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

oooh good one thx hun x



happysaz133 said:


> I'm going to have a look for some Cambridges on ebay with postage...
> 
> ETA -
> 
> 20hrs left - Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 05-Sep-09 17:15:32 BST)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> cambridge ?
> 
> HAMSTER,GERBIL,MOUSE OR GUINEA PIG CAGE(GOOD COND) on eBay (end time 11-Sep-09 19:04:11 BST)


It is but they are not the proper shelves for it..
You can order them tho at £3.99 each from [email protected]


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

i'll keep my eye on it 


srhdufe said:


> It is but they are not the proper shelves for it..
> You can order them tho at £3.99 each from [email protected]


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Are you close to that one? It's pick-up only..


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> It is but they are not the proper shelves for it..
> You can order them tho at £3.99 each from [email protected]


The shelves look ok to me, just maybe slightly smaller than the normal cambridge ones  I don't know how well they fit though as they are obviously from another cage?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

cambridge ? 

HAMSTER/GERBIL/MOUSE CAGE SAVIC GREAT CONDITION 2 TIERS on eBay (end time 05-Sep-09 18:52:08 BST)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> cambridge ?
> 
> HAMSTER/GERBIL/MOUSE CAGE SAVIC GREAT CONDITION 2 TIERS on eBay (end time 05-Sep-09 18:52:08 BST)


Afraid not, thats a savic peggy


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Afraid not, thats a savic peggy


is it any good for a syrian ?


----------



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

i have a savic peggy for my syrian but found it a bit small, but luckily my mum had a spare wire top from another savic peggy so attached it to the top of the other one, covering wire top of 1st cage with cardboard so it didnt hurt her feet, added tubes through doors to the levels and she loves it!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

kimbo85 said:


> i have a savic peggy for my syrian but found it a bit small, but luckily my mum had a spare wire top from another savic peggy so attached it to the top of the other one, covering wire top of 1st cage with cardboard so it didnt hurt her feet, added tubes through doors to the levels and she loves it!


Sounds really interesting, do you have any piccys, warning though we might pinch your ideas.


----------



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

lol unfortunatly my camera is broken! the peggy cage was a £1 from a jumble sale, my hammie ferb (kids named her after watching sum programme called phineas and ferb?!?) didnt like her old cage and kept chewing the bars. since i have extended this one she loves it so much she does not want to come out of it!!! if i find another peggy cage i may add another level  my hubby thinks ive gone mad and that im spoiling her. if i can find my bluetooth attachment 4 the laptop ill get sum pics on my phone


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> is it any good for a syrian ?


No it's too small for a Syrian. I have my little Roborovski in my Savic Peggy.


----------



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

trying to add pics of my extended peggy not sure if its worked though


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

kimbo85 said:


> trying to add pics of my extended peggy not sure if its worked though


ah thats really cool


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Excellent idea, Ferb seems to be enjoying it as well.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ferb's cage is cool!


----------



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks guys, hoping to extend it again soon


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Wowwww that looks sooo cool!! I want to do that with my cage now lol


----------

